# Shy puppy



## Bandos251 (Apr 24, 2012)

Hey everyone ! I posted in the new vizsla section a few weeks back. Im expecting to pick up my puppy may 26... Turns out im last pick and im pretty positive i know which im getting. The breeder has told me he is shy and more to himself than the other pups but that he is very very sweet and loves to snuggle. Is there anything i should worry about? I know over thinking it but its my first Vizsla. Has anyone on here picked up the shy pup of the litter?? if so, how has he turned out? You think he might turn out to be a fearful dog?


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Don't judge too much by them at that age. I've seen the most withdrawn puppies change into raging terrors overnight. I think how you introduce the pup to things is perhaps partially to determine the outcome. lots of new experiences regularly can assist in creating a very relaxed and confident pup.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Are you able to visit with the pups parents? It would be a good indication on temperament. Then see how the pup reacts to you. If they are used to being in the back yard for play time ask if you can spend a few minutes in the front yard with him. Bring a small ball and roll it away from him. Watch and see his reaction. Bring a whistle and do a short, not to loud toot. Just because he is not a bold as some of the other pups does not necessarily mean he is a scaredy cat. 
If this is you first V a bold or fearful one may not be the best choice for you. As long as he is watching and slowly joins in he should be fine.
If he is scared, shaking or runs away he might not be a good choice.
You didn't say if you plan on him being more than a companion, or if you live in a city or suburbs


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

A litter usually has a pecking order - once away from his brothers and sisters and Mom - You will be the one to guide him in what roll he plays in his new life - take small puppy steps in the training and you will have the pick of the litter !


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi there, Congratulations on your soon to come home vizsla pup!!

A timid or fearful puppy is a huge warning sign. This puppy, however, may just be shy in COMPARISON to the other pups in his litter. From what I remember of the puppy choosing literature I read, a well socialized eight week old puppy should happily approach new things and people. If the dog is curious and happy to see you, but just isn't as social with other dogs or as the other dogs, I see that as no problem. Also a more reserved puppy may mean a calmer disposition which can be a joy! I _highly_ recommend doing tests when you arrive on how the pup responds to new sounds, different actions you do, etc. This will help you determine whether your little guy or girl is within the normal range. 

This link lists some examples, I am sure there are many more...
http://www.dogskool.com/puppy-temperment-test.html

If the puppy seems happy to meet you, but then goes and plays by itself than you have no problem. I wouldn't be afraid of over thinking it though. Vizslas are difficult throughout puppyhood and if this is your first V you probably want one which is well socialized (rather than a more difficult personality to start with). They always tell you not to hesitate to walk away if things don't seem right. Even though it is difficult with puppy cuteness! In fact, I have heard recommendations not to bring your kids (if you have them) while picking up the puppy just in case you have to walk away. 

This is what Dr. Dunbar says in his book, "Before you get your puppy" (he's a little opinionated and dramatic at times, but has great advice!)

"I would be more concerned about puppies that were slow to
approach or remained in hiding. It is completely, utterly, and
absolutely abnormal for a well-socialized six- to eight-weekold
puppy to be shy when approaching people. If the puppy acts
shy or scared, then without a doubt he has not been sufficiently
socialized. Look elsewhere. 

If, however, you really have your
heart set on taking a shy puppy, only do so if each family
member can coax the pup to approach and take a food treat. A
shy puppy represents a substantial time commitment, since he
will need to be hand-fed kibble every day from a variety of
strangers. To rehabilitate this pup, you'll certainly have your
work cut out for you during the next four weeks"

Most likely your pup will be a wonderful addition to your family, and I agree with the previous postings that experience has a lot to do with it. I also think it is important to keep your eyes wide open when getting the puppy. Oso had a great temperament and it is so nice being able to introduce him to new people and things. The breeder saying the puppy is shy, sweet and cuddly does not mean he/she is not well socialized. I had the last pick in our litter and it turned out beautifully. 

Keep us updated and continue to ask more questions and use the archives - this place is a wealth of information!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Seems to me like you have been given some very good advise.

Beware if the puppy is timid. The only timid puppy we had was not the easiest of dogs to socialize and we had to work very hard at socializing her. Whether it be because the breeder hasn't socialized your puppy enough or because that is the natural trait of that puppy, just be aware that shy/timid dogs will often show aggression when put into a situation a more out going puppy would cope with.

Although Portia (our timid Dane) was never aggressive, I was always watching her around children or strangers who approached her - she would never willingly approach someone she didn't know.

If you have any doubts about your pup please walk away, you will have this puppy for 12+ and having a dog with a suspect temperament is not so enjoyable :-\.

Keep us posted


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Great advice above. I'll add a simple hint/tip...

If your pup is putting it's tail between it's legs a lot. Pick it up! It will help them to feel less fearful and more confident.


----------



## Bandos251 (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks everyone for all the tips!!! It's been so much help. I don't think he's fearful. I was told he's just more to himself than the other pups but likes to cuddle and constantly be on your lap so i don't think he's fearful of people. Yes, I am allowed to see the parents and I was told I can see the pup whenever I like. Im thinking about driving up there this weekend or the next. I just hope I'll like how he is when I see him !! I know it'll be nearly impossible for me to turn him down lol


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

If the pup ends up being a bit shy make sure you socialize it well. Take it out for "play dates", trips to Pet Smart, Dog Parks, long runs off leash, etc. That will help a lot.

Also, from my experience & what I've read, Vizsla's tend to be a bit more jumpy & nervous than other breeds so don't read too much into it if your dog runs & hides behind a chair just because you made an empty beer bottle whistle or you are cutting your grass (LOL, yes, mine does that! But otherwise she's very confident)


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

From the sounds of it, that pup may just be less interested in playing with its littermates, and more interested in being with the humans. And as someone else mentioned, this is all relative to his littermates. Maybe they play like total crazies, and that's not his play style, or something like that. 

When I first went to visit my breeder, we went into the living room and she opened the crate door for the puppies to come out. Every single one just raced out of it (to be fair, some were racing towards mom in a crate across the room), and zoomed around with no regard to the fact that strangers were among them, at least at first.

The reason I picked Jasper is because he "jumped" in my lap--that is, my lap just happened to be in the way of his mom. 

And Jasper is fascinated by the lawn mower. Scared of the vacuum, but a little bit in love with watching the lawn mower go by.


----------



## kjmitch (Mar 23, 2012)

When we picked Loke up he seemed very shy and I was a little worried that he was going to be timid. Once we got him home and adjusted to his new life he totally changed. As of right now he hasn't been afraid of much! If something startles him (weed whip, pine tree, bathroom garbage can, go figure!) it makes him more intrested in finding out what it is and the threat it possesses. He than procedes to bark at it until he has told it who's boss.


----------

